# Bearing Puller



## Mtnmac (Aug 3, 2020)

My KTM 400EXC digested one of it’s cam bearings.  Those RFS motors have real ball bearings for the cam.  So one fell apart, then distributed metal throughout the engine.  I disassembled it, cleaned everything, measured for wear, replaced what it needed and started reassembly.  When I got to replacing the original problem, the bad bearing, I found I did’t have a puller that would work.  Now I could order one, wait a week and maybe still have to modify it.  So I scrounged around, went to the hardware store and bought a stick of 1/2-13 threaded rod, 2 grade 8 flange nuts and a few more nuts and washers.  Here’s what I did:


----------



## machPete99 (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice!


----------

